# bypass proxy to download files



## prashanthnbhat (Sep 19, 2007)

I've proxy server at college. 
I can bypass it to browse various sites like orkut. But it has banned .exe and .bin files. Is there any way by which I can download .exe files?


----------



## fun2sh (Sep 19, 2007)

wats ur college? 
same case in my college too. cant Dwnld exe files and many sites are banned. but the speed our college wifi is like 1MB in 2-3sec


----------



## contactpraven2001 (Sep 19, 2007)

use jap using this u can download anything you want 
*anon.inf.tu-dresden.de/index_en.html


----------



## prashanthnbhat (Sep 23, 2007)

Well, I cannot download .exe files.

I'm in PESIT, B'lore and it uses something called Dansguardian


----------



## vicky_l7 (Sep 24, 2007)

i dont know why u guys want to misuse this facility, they are giving net for your study propose .What do you want, is it that your college allow you to download files i think some guys will download exe some pron and some some other things. You got this facility use it wisely.Is it that hard to live by rules ?

guys try to use it wisely you are privileged to have good connection at your college.


----------



## eggman (Sep 24, 2007)

prashanthnbhat said:
			
		

> Well, I cannot download .exe files.
> 
> I'm in PESIT, B'lore and it uses something called Dansguardian


Ha ha....you're as screwed as I am. We are also blocked by this Dansguardian. Try this proxy , always works(for browsing,not d'ling):
*aniscartujo.com/webproxy/?lasturl=

And if youtube is banned too, yhen:
www.myspaceproxy.name


----------



## VexByte (Sep 25, 2007)

vicky_l7 said:
			
		

> i dont know why u guys want to misuse this facility, they are giving net for your study propose .What do you want, is it that your college allow you to download files i think some guys will download exe some pron and some some other things. You got this facility use it wisely.Is it that hard to live by rules ?
> 
> guys try to use it wisely you are privileged to have good connection at your college.


The problem is that even .zip files are also blocked. Any working way to bypass it ?


----------



## nitish_mythology (Oct 6, 2007)

I m too working under DANSGUARDIAN!
Lets see if this JAP works..


----------



## kool (Jan 27, 2008)

prashanthnbhat said:


> Well, I cannot download .exe files.
> 
> I'm in PESIT, B'lore and it uses something called Dansguardian



same here......


----------



## viralslove (Jan 29, 2008)

hey man try this one 
NO POP UPS ! NO ADS ! NO FRILLS ! NO SIGN UPS ! ITS FREE .  

Try it out yourself .  

*www.wujie.net/downloads/ultrasurf/u.zip


----------



## kool (Jan 29, 2008)

viralslove said:


> hey man try this one
> NO POP UPS ! NO ADS ! NO FRILLS ! NO SIGN UPS ! ITS FREE .
> 
> Try it out yourself .
> ...



thnx buddy............


----------

